# P.9000 Reliability Roll Call



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi owners of Panerais with the in-house P.9000 movement. Can we start a thread to see how many *owners here* have so far NEVER had a problem with the movement?

You can state that yours have had a problem, but I'm hoping this DOES NOT turn into a discussion on quality or service. Let's keep it as objective as we can. 

So, who has had reliable service from their P.9000?


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

My 305M runs about +8 when fully wound. The rotor is quite loud. No real concerns unless it gets into double digits for me.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

My 320 was gaining 3 minutes per day and up till 5 minutes per week. During m first week of ownership. It was sent back to regulation and has been ok ever since.

However, I find the rotor far too noisy. And I noticed that it slows down by up to 2 minutes when the power reserve is low.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I went to go purchase my next Pam with the new movement but when I tried it on the rotor was just too loud. It almost sounded like it was grinding. I went to another AD and tried on a another and it was louder then the previous. It may not be anything and just normal for this kind of movement like a 7750 is but I just did not feel comfortable dropping that much coin on a movement I was unsure of.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes it is a very loud grinding noise. I sent it back to have it checked and they told me the rotor was out of alignment. But the Boise came back a few days later.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiserphoenix (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine is gaining +5 a day, funnily I do not notice the griding sound so much. But at least its consistent. Happy with the performance and PR.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Never timed mine,but my P9001 has been keeping consistent time in sync with Japanese rail system time,which has that up to the second kind of precision
As for P9000,haven't tried to time my 351 for its precision


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmmm? The 7750 doesn't make any grinding noises or unusual sounds. A least the OPIII doesn't in my watch. A very slight feel of rotor wobble if you spin the watch quickly on purpose but that's it. Nothing unusual compared to my Rolex or Omega movements. I am a accuracy aficionado and my Pam will do +.25 in 4 days. That's better than my quart Tag Heuer. All my automatics can easily cut the COSC specs in half.



JPfeuffer said:


> . It may not be anything and just normal for this kind of movement like a 7750.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Mine makes noise, too, but I have read more than once that this is just the inherent rotor noise of the P.9000. I'm not worried about that. My P.9000 has been keeping a very consistent deviation of +5 seconds per 24 hours. Also, my Panerai is an O-serial, so pretty new. I wonder if the misgivings of this movement we read about were isolated to those P.9000 with slightly younger build dates?


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Mine's an 'M' series.


----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)

my "M" series 320 is having problem in recharging the power. Overall the power reserve can only last for about 20 hours + instead of 72 hours. Have to manual wind it in the morning if i were to wear it on a daily basis. Maybe it is time to sent the watch for service.

Time keeping is pretty good for the past 3 years, +5 to 6 sec / day.


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

I've had my 392 for 10 months, not had any issues so far and seems to be very accurate. The rotor does make a swooshing noise which is a little annoying but no biggie.


----------



## wtchoholic (Sep 24, 2012)

I've had mine for about a month now and can't be happier. I'm averaging -1.2 seconds per day. The rotor on mine is a bit loud and I can feel it spin when I move my arm fast, but I can of like that. Reminds me that I'm wearing a mechanical watch.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I also like the sound that the rotor makes.

My O series is keeping a constant +5 second per 24 hours. I know that the WUS Panerai community is a fraction of the total number of P.9000 owners, but just hoping this thread grows so that we can at least get a small sample.

Keep it coming. Thanks.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing unusual perhaps but how can you state "compared to my Rolex" when the 7750 is one of the loudest rotors and Rolex makes virtually the quietest rotors around. When it comes to noise and feel of the wobble i cant really think of any two movements more opposite to compare??? As far as Omega goes its a little noticeable but not enough to throw your balance off like a 7750 lol.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

7750 is actually comparable to P900x in terms of loudness,but 7750 has stronger vibration
Even Seiko's 6R15 and 8L35 are more silent than these two movements


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes agree. The 7750 has stronger vibrations. Sometimes,the entire watch actually vibrates, wobble.

But the noise from the p9000 is more like a grinding noise, and the fact that the service centre actually told me it was out of alignment and set it back for me only for the noise to return in a couple days is rather disconcerting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

My 321 with a 9002 is about +5.

When it gets to the bottom of the PR, it's a bit slower. Like -5. But, nothing a wind doesn't fix. I love it.


----------



## wtchoholic (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmm I actually want an opinion on this, I've let my 312 run down to check the power reserve (82 hours!!!!) and notice when I manually wind it backup (about 50-60 turns turning the crown "up" towards the 12 o'clock position) the watch doesn't start running until I either pull the crown out to the hour adjustment position and make an adjustment, or I swirl the watch around like a wine glass to get the rotor spinning. Is this normal? Does it require a "kick-start"?

Like I said I've only let it run down twice and both times it didn't start by just manually winding it alone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

wtchoholic said:


> Hmm I actually want an opinion on this, I've let my 312 run down to check the power reserve (82 hours!!!!) and notice when I manually wind it backup (about 50-60 turns turning the crown "up" towards the 12 o'clock position) the watch doesn't start running until I either pull the crown out to the hour adjustment position and make an adjustment, or I swirl the watch around like a wine glass to get the rotor spinning. Is this normal? Does it require a "kick-start"?
> 
> Like I said I've only let it run down twice and both times it didn't start by just manually winding it alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


yep mines the same, pulling the crown out and pushing it back in seems to kick it off. Strange as my other autos start ticking within a few seconds of picking them up.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

My 351 works as soon as I picked it up,even before I had a chance to set up the time....


----------



## wtchoholic (Sep 24, 2012)

Emtee said:


> yep mines the same, pulling the crown out and pushing it back in seems to kick it off. Strange as my other autos start ticking within a few seconds of picking them up.


Yeah my only other auto is the B&M Capeland which uses the 7753 eta (I think?) and it starts running by itself after 20 winds manually.

Synequano: Your post makes me worry now...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

After a couple of weeks, mine has been a consistent +5 seconds per 24H. Very little deviation, no matter what position, on or off the wrist. 

wtchoholic, I haven't had mine wind down to zero reserve so I can't comment on whether mine needs a "kick-start," but I'd assume the most important thing is that your movement reliably starts with the method you are using every single time. However, you should probably take it in for Panerai to look at.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Hmmm,when I'm home I will recheck my 351 again,been a while since I wear it...been wearing 441 and 123 often these few months


----------



## wtchoholic (Sep 24, 2012)

Synequano said:


> Hmmm,when I'm home I will recheck my 351 again,been a while since I wear it...been wearing 441 and 123 often these few months


Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Just fiddle a bit with my 351 today,confirmed,when I picked it up and took it out from the storage pouch,the watch works before I even had a chance to set the time...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Synequano said:


> Just fiddle a bit with my 351 today,confirmed,when I picked it up and took it out from the storage pouch,the watch works before I even had a chance to set the time...


Thus far, it seems there is a bit of variance in the P.900X movement from owners on this forum. Hopefully we will get more input from others, even if that's still a fractional sampling of the P.900X that Panerai sells every year since the movement's conception.


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

i have a "P" series 523. i have been comparing it daily to my rolex sub 114060. they both purr like kittens, extremely quiet. i do notice, however, that the PAM is a +4/+5 seconds per day.

perhaps its a reason to use the lever...


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Maybe the oils are a bit dried out? Used to be a common problem before, but i think there's a growing consensus that the modern types of lubes used do not dry out nor redistribute in the dependent position.


----------



## richard371 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ive had my 321 O for about a year. When I first got it the accuracy was all over the place but after about a month it is very consistant within COSC spec. The rotor is noisy but I do not notice it unless I take it off and shake it. Very similar to my POC 9300. Both are noisy compared to my 3135 and 4130 Rolex movements.


----------



## onnomon (Mar 2, 2012)

Haven't measured the time variance with my O series P.9000 (PAM 359) but twice I've had to go to the shop because a plate screw backed itself out. Imagine hearing a "THUD!" as the rotor smacks the dislodged screw. I want to know whether this screw ever got factory thread-locked, and if it is supposed to be. 

Fortunately the Tourneau residence watchmaker gets it back together. I don't remember if he thread locked it...

Anyone else?


----------



## PDESIGNDASH (Dec 31, 2012)

My new 388 is perfect. It only loses maybe 1 second after 24 hours. Probably closer to .5 seconds. I need to test it on my time tracking app, but I'm very happy with it, so will probably leave it go. Great, durable movement


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

JayVeeez said:


> My 321 with a 9002 is about +5.
> 
> When it gets to the bottom of the PR, it's a bit slower. Like -5. But, nothing a wind doesn't fix. I love it.


I finally got around to timing my PAM 359, with the P-9000. After 30 hours wearing it, it was dead on. I let it sit unworn for an entire day to burn down the PR, and it was -3 seconds at that time. It is very accurate.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

My K-series 312 gets between +2~+6 per day, depending on much power reserve is left. The movement stopped on me a bit over 2 years into my ownership (It has run close to non-stop since I got it. I estimate that during the 2+ years, it was not running for maybe a total of 2~3 months). I sent it to Panerai and they serviced it for $200. Now it's working at the same accuracy level as it did before the service.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mine works great


----------



## wid-watch (Apr 30, 2013)

My 312 works perfect! The most noticeable time difference I have experienced is less than +15 seconds after a month.


----------



## wm5382 (Sep 8, 2012)

i have had the pam388 o serial which had the p9000

accuracy was good, it's just the rotor noise that has been bugging me

ended up selling it


----------



## richard371 (Nov 25, 2011)

I only notice the rotor noise if I hold it and spin the rotor esp unwound in a quiet room. I never notice it wearing it. The Omega 9300s are also a bit noisy. I would not call it a deal breaker. Because its bi directional it doesn't take of flying and wobble on your wrist like a 7750 can.



wm5382 said:


> i have had the pam388 o serial which had the p9000
> 
> accuracy was good, it's just the rotor noise that has been bugging me
> 
> ended up selling it


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

My 320's accuracy is okay until the power reserve indicator shows a full red board. And when that happens, the accuracy drops to -2 minutes. That's right. Not seconds but minutes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fificloe (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a 359 O series and accuracy is very good. I love P9000. Great movement . So far so good . One of the BEST watch I have ever owned.


----------



## microrotor (Jul 12, 2009)

Had to send in my 312 for warranty repair. The minute hand no longer lined up correctly. The hour hand was on target when the minute hand was at 45. It came back quickly and is working fine now.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Quick question... 

My 351 has a power reserve of 3 days (p.9000 mvt). I last wore it on Friday and took it off that evening about 11 pm. Did not wear it on weekends and today (Monday) I took it for work in the morning and it stopped at about 7 am. In total it ran for about 68 hours. 

My question is this... Is 68 hours acceptable if it is rated at 72 hours? I read from the forum that Panerai normally will "under-declare" on the power reserve, meaning they will rate the watch 72 hours but in reality can go up to 73 hrs or more...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Wlover, I would imagine the actual power reserve depends on how FULLY the movement was wound before the test period. Yours might have started out slightly depleted based on activity level before you took the watch off.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

After 2.5 months, mine is still consistently +5 seconds per 24hr. It doesn't matter how I store it off the wrist or how active I am while wearing it.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachdanon (Jan 30, 2012)

After I got my new 305 (P9000), I wound it about 25 times (1 wind comprising one thumb movement towards 12 position). In the first week it was 1.5 - 2 secs slow per day. I thought that was it, happy with the accuracy and didn't check again.

After 3 weeks and wearing it everyday, and almost every waking hour I checked again. Expecting it to be almost a minute slow, instead it was 1 min fast! I was shocked. I thought it had to do with me laying it dial down the last 2 nights, then I thought it was because the watch was breaking in. Assuming it was slow the 1st week, it must be running pretty fast now to come back from say 14 sec of deficit to 60 sec fast I.e. 74 secs, something like 6 secs per day if I average it over the 2nd and 3rd week. I suspect averaging doesn't paint the right picture but it is in fact increasing such that it's prob like 12 secs fast now. As someone shared it could be activity related too. Last 2 days I was driving quite a lot and it being a manual car the gear changing is a lot, and that movement would move the rotor a lot. I can't report anything further until a week or so to get a new 4 week average.

After reading all the sharing in this thread ( great idea by the way, keep it coming), the impression I get is that the P9000 runs faster when the power reserve is charged up and slower when it's on low. If that's the case, it is the best explanation of what is happening to mine.


update 12 May : watch was magnetised. Now with choosing the right position to rest the watch at night it's keeping perfect time.


----------



## Blevay (May 7, 2014)

I've had my P series 312 for about 3 months now (purchased new from a boutique) and once I figured out that I need to store it on the non-crown side at night it keeps *PERFECT* time (vs time.gov). On weekends I wear it less frequently and it tends to lose maybe 2-5 seconds by Monday. As of now I am very happy with my acquisition!


----------



## tunge (May 31, 2008)

Have the PAM351 P series for over 2 weeks already and it seems that accuracy for this P.9000 is pretty standard at +5secs/day as most people w the movement have stated, mine is no exception. Was surprised by the loud rotor noise when I first heard it, cos never heard such loud rotors on my other Swiss n Jap watches, but it seems like that's the norm for P.9000 movement, can live with the noise but it was a minus pt for me. All said, absolutely no regrets with my first Panerai.... It's such a beautiful watch


----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

traded a rolex explorer 2 for PAM523 and never regrets about it.P9000 running and keeping time on par with the rolex , the noise is not that of concerns unless you really have to concentrate on it.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Never liked the way the rotor sounds on that movement and I tried a few different ones. I know some like the wobble or noise eff ft but for me, it distracting to hear. I will stick with manual Pams now and probably always.


----------



## Panerai Freak (Dec 8, 2015)

My 312 keeps great time, well within COSC. I've had no issues with the P9000 whatsoever.


----------



## Zein_Haris (Jan 26, 2016)

Aside from noisy rotor, I don't have any problems with my 441 O. It gain +3/+5 second a day when it fully wound. I'm very happy with my pam 441.


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

There seems to be quite a few complaints of rotor noise on the P.9000 movements. I'm sure many by now have figured out why that is. But, for those who do not know...

The P.9000 movements have a ceramic ball bearing rotor bearing as apposed to a plain jewel journal bearing. The ceramic bearing does not require lubrication like a jewel bearing but has known to be noisy. If you do a search for Omega 8500 vs 9300 movements this has been discussed and explained. From what I can tell the rotor bearing on th P.9000 movements is similar if not the same type as the Omega 9300 which is also known to be noisy but a maintenance free due to the ceramic ball bearing design.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

MattyMac said:


> There seems to be quite a few complaints of rotor noise on the P.9000 movements. I'm sure many by now have figured out why that is. But, for those who do not know...
> 
> The P.9000 movements have a ceramic ball bearing rotor bearing as apposed to a plain jewel journal bearing. The ceramic bearing does not require lubrication like a jewel bearing but has known to be noisy. If you do a search for Omega 8500 vs 9300 movements this has been discussed and explained. From what I can tell the rotor bearing on th P.9000 movements is similar if not the same type as the Omega 9300 which is also known to be noisy but a maintenance free due to the ceramic ball bearing design.


Great fun fact. Thank you for sharing.


----------

